# Then and Now!!



## Michelle88 (Nov 28, 2008)

Drake just turned 1 yr

















Levi is 9 months


----------



## Michelle88 (Nov 28, 2008)

and Nina 8 months


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

So cute....lovely pics


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are all gorgeous! Especially Levi, I love her markings


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

You must have a huge house!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Awwww what breed is drake?


----------



## Michelle88 (Nov 28, 2008)

louise5031 said:


> Awwww what breed is drake?


Drake and Levi are both Great Danes


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

they are all Stunning!!! i love Levi are her markings classed as harlequin or merle?


----------



## Michelle88 (Nov 28, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> they are all Stunning!!! i love Levi are her markings classed as harlequin or merle?


Thank you!!! He is considered a Harlequin


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

OMG I love your great danes, you have my dream dog! lol beautiful, all of them


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Michelle88 said:


> Thank you!!! He is considered a Harlequin


sorry for calling him a "her" he is Lovely though!


----------



## Michelle88 (Nov 28, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> sorry for calling him a "her" he is Lovely though!


No worries  Everyone thinks hes a girl!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

great dogs u have ! 
Its great to see how much they changed


----------

